# Large candle mold question



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

How did you cool the large candles? Mine always cave in at the base as they cool.

I like the idea of large pillar candles. I'll be watching this thread to see if you get any suggested solutions to these problems.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Troy

I don`t have much experance so I am not an Xpert but when I pour candles I pour the wax as cool as I can but you pour to slow (especialy in metal molds) there will be rings in the wax so I pour as cool but as fast as I can and the wax will still "shrink" so when they "cave in" I punch a wooden stick down in the hole and then pour again and I have found that if I stop the first pour a little below where I want the finished wax it gives me a little more room to make the second pour and I sometimes use the side of the "Presto-Pot" to smooth the bottom after demolding.

Like I said to start I am not an Xpert so now we can wait for some more experanced folks to come along and HELP us .

Oh one more thing I have a 3" metal mold and after I pour I wrap it with a towel to slow cooling to (I hope) slow shrinkage.


----------

